# Scratchbuilt Turntable



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a scratchbuilt turntable, but I can't take credit for building it, but sure am happy to have it installed in my layout. It was built by the late Pete Ellis of Cascade, MT. He had one amazing layout built in a quanset hut on his ranch. I am guessing that it is somewhere around 40 years old, built out of brass. It is powered by an old player piano motor. 

When he wanted to expand his layout, the Treasure State Railroad, he built a building alongside the quanset hut, but had to remove this turntable along with engine facilities at a town he called China Lake I believe. I about fell over the day he showed up at my house and offered me the turntable. 



















I enjoyed many operating sessions on his fantastic layout. He was also inspired, like me by John Allens Gorre & Daphetid RR. In places he had scenery coming right to the floor. I have some 8mm video of operating sessions on his layout and would love to post it, but haven't figured out how to transfer it to the computer.

It is really amazing what modelers could build back then when they needed something. I think we're a bit spoiled today with the items that are available now.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

AWESOME!! Lucky you!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Chet

The down and dirty way to digitize an 8mm movie is
to simply project it onto a suitable screen and focus
the digital camera on the screen. It won't make a
hi def video but, if done with care, it can be a cheap way
to preserve a rare old film.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have thought of maybe trying that. These viseos aren't the best to begin with being that they are probably 20 or so years old. If I find time, I may fool around with the feeds on the back of the computer and see if there is a way to download it and send it to youtube. My kid is a computer whiz, maybe he can figure out a way. 

Pete had the most amazing layout. From what I have heard, they may be moving his loyout to a new railroad museum in Great Falls, MT. I operated there countless times and every time you would find something that you missed on previous visits. The man sure did have too much time on his hands.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are they 8mm film...or 8mm Videos?

If videos maybe one of the electronics gurus
on the Forum can tell you how to feed it directly
into a USB port. Once in the computer you can
upload it to the Forum or Youtube.

Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> AWESOME!! Lucky you!


yeah, that's what I say


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

What is an 8mm video??

Maybe I can learn something today,
nuttin' else is working out...


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

An 8 mm video is a video tape that was recorded with an ancient camcorder. We now have digital recorders that replaced these devices.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I had some 8mm home movies, that were taken when I was a kid, professionally recorded to DVD. The results were great and well worth the money. Might be something to look into.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have thought about that. I believe there's a place in town that does that. I'm going to check with my computer wavy son. If I can get it onto a flash drive I can work with it.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

What a fantastic gift! Pete obviously was a very talented artist. 
On the subject of your film,,,,keep in mind that the tape itself, whether 8 mm or VHS tape, becomes very brittle over time. You don't want to try to play them too many times prior to having them transferred onto a digital source. (I found this out, the hard way). In fact, I would suggest you take them to a professional to have it done. Good luck on your project, and I hope to see the layout sometime soon! 
Also, your photo of the turntable looks great on your layout. Good job!
God Bless
Bob


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonderful scratch built table. It fits right in your layout nicely.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

This is fantastic!


----------

